# help undervolting i5 2450m



## radislav (Feb 19, 2021)

hi guys, plz i need your help, my laptop getting hot alltime, i want to try throttlestop, i downloaded the last version but i dont see some things i saw in some videos, the limits button is grayed out, no fivr options, my laptop is an hp g6 i5 2450m
thanks in advance


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 19, 2021)

You can't really do anything with a chip that old.

Temps in your screenshot look fine though? Maybe try changing the thermal paste, but other than that there's not much you can do.

My i5 2540M runs around 70c and that's with a GT525M on the same tiny heatsink.


----------



## radislav (Feb 19, 2021)

i see, thanks for the the help


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

The 2450M is 9 years old. Software CPU voltage control did not exist back then. 

Your temperatures are fine. What sort of problem are you having? Intel CPUs can run reliably up to 100°C.


----------



## radislav (Feb 19, 2021)

just the heat problem, could make an omlette on it when playing rimworld or stalker


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2021)

a laptop cooler would probably drop your temps by another 3-5'c during extended gaming periods. fresh thermal paste would also help but you have to because some older laptops used a type of thermal pad rather than a paste which leaves a small gap between the heatsink and the CPU die and results either in bad mounting pressure or both surfaces not making any contact at all. Ive come across a few old laptops like this.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

radislav said:


> just the heat problem


If you can play anything on a 9 year old laptop, you are doing good. Buy an external keyboard so you do not damage your fingers. Your CPU will be fine.


----------



## radislav (Feb 19, 2021)

i have one, doesnt help as i hoped, i think its time buy a new laptop


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2021)

radislav said:


> buy a new laptop


Most modern gaming oriented laptops probably run hotter than what you have now. CPU temps over 90°C are common these days.


----------



## radislav (Feb 19, 2021)

thank you guys for your help, really apreciate it


----------



## J.R 91 (Sep 21, 2021)

Well, I have one like it, and the best thing you could do is mark the option "disable turbo", check the box above and in the drop-down menu choose "power saver", it significantly lowers the temperature, but the fps also drops, I hope I've helped


----------

